

Eric Berlow: How complexity leads to simplicity - drewse
http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_berlow_how_complexity_leads_to_simplicity.html

======
drewse
I found this concise talk (around 3 minutes) to be really insightful. In case
you can't watch the movie, the main points of the talk were that visuals and
the ability to properly filter information can help simplify complex problems.

